# Drive Axle Bushings



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys/gals... I've got an old (1988) Craftsman 10/28 Techumseh.. and the drive axle bushings have finally worn out...

The manual does not even show them as a part... I don't have a part #..
Go figure... So, I go online and order some, that I think will fit.... NO go.. Way too big...

Mine were are made of copper and fit a 3/4" drive shaft... and about 1/16" thick on each side of the 3/4" shaft... Making the overall width about... 7/8"

Anyone have this issue...??

I'm thinking... "I can make new ones with a 3/4" copper pipe and bend the outer ends to keep them "in place"... Anyone done this yet..??


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Doubt if copper pipe would work, too soft. what you probably need is a bronze bushing. Bronze is an alloy of copper and tin and other metals like aluminum, manganese, nickel and/or zinc and non-metals like phosphorus or silicon. Alloys are much more wear resistant usually. Bronze bushings are readily available from industrial supply houses in common sizes.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

+1 stromr. Any Decent Hardware Store will have Bronze Bushings in different sizes. I get them for crankshaft Diameter Conversions.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

The drive bearings for my Craftsman 8/25 circa 1985 were the Murray #53836. They were hexagonal on the outside to fit in the side of the unit--Half way down the page at this site Canadiana Sears Craftsman Noma Murray Snowblower Parts Canada . They have photos of most of the bearings . With a C950 designation it is a Murray made unit.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Taurus04 said:


> The drive bearings for my Craftsman 8/25 circa 1985 were the Murray #53836. They were hexagonal on the outside to fit in the side of the unit--Half way down the page at this site Canadiana Sears Craftsman Noma Murray Snowblower Parts Canada . They have photos of most of the bearings . With a C950 designation it is a Murray made unit.


THanx for that info...I'll have to take a closer look at the opening to see if it's Hex or not and measure carefully.
Thanx again friend.:bowing:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

....nothing to do with the question.......but is that brew ( James Ready) still available ? lol


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Pulled this bearing out of an older MTD 5-22. 1" Hex and 3/4" axle.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

nwcove said:


> ....nothing to do with the question.......but is that brew ( James Ready) still available ? lol


Yes it is... my Fridge is full of JR 5.5... Good beer, tastier and cheaper than the Big Guy's beer...:10:


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Jackmels said:


> Pulled this bearing out of an older MTD 5-22. 1" Hex and 3/4" axle.


I checked today... that bearing you show looks like what I need.... My old ones did not look anything like that after the 29 yrs they were in there....hehe.

Thanx a bundle guys...!! Have a JR (5.5 Cdn lager Beer), on me..!!

I'll see if I can get those ones...

James


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

The site I listed in my post is in Moncton New Brunswick. They ship free to Canada and fast. The only bugaboo is that they charge in American funds so the exchange adds a fair bit to the price. My axle is 3/4" as well. Last year I replaced the bearings and had to cut and replace the axle to get them off.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Ouch.. that musta hurt... Mine came right out as they were swimming in grease... (I'm OCD about grease)... hehe... But I never knew I had bushings there as the Craftsman manual did not show them... They show every nut and bolt except those bushings... go figure... maybe they are supposed to be part of the piece that they fit into... the parts diagram just does not show mine... anyway... I think I've now got a solution!!

THanx guys...

JR..


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Check out post #6 in tis thread for a parts diagram of the 8/25. 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rs/83337-old-crafstman-8-25-a.html#post908337


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanx Taurus...

JR 5.5..


----------

